# VANCOUVER | New Vancouver Art Gallery | 70m | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wood facade pagoda design. A very BC-like architectural demeanor.
Designed by the internationally recognized Herzog-de-Meuron group.

As of October 2016, the VAG board has filed a request to the federal government, to fund $100 million into this project, which would complete 1/3 of their fundraising goal.























































The current Vancouver Art Gallery


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Some influence by Valerio Olgiati Perm museum.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

It looks like Brutalism, but hopefully the wood will keep it from looking so cold and grey as Brutalism usually is.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is a very cool design.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

No shape, no balance, no reason to be the way it is intended to be... Architecture should be something more that just "looking nice"


----------

